# Vise project build



## Mitchg07261995 (Aug 21, 2013)

I am hopefully going to start construction on a 3.5'' vice in my precision machining class that I am in, since I am a second year student in the class the teacher says that second year kids can work on what ever they want to, as long as it is not parts for knives or guns and as long as it aspertanes to the skills i need to learn sooo. 
I found plans for a vice on harvard's web site that only has 8 parts, 4 for the lathe and 4 for the mill 
So grab your coffee and come along for a little build


----------



## Wizard69 (Aug 21, 2013)

Mitchg07261995 said:


> I am hopefully going to start construction on a 3.5'' vice in my precision machining class that I am in, since I am a second year student in the class the teacher says that second year kids can work on what ever they want to, as long as it is not parts for knives or guns and as long as it aspertanes to the skills i need to learn sooo.
> I found plans for a vice on harvard's web site that only has 8 parts, 4 for the lathe and 4 for the mill
> So grab your coffee and come along for a little build



We will be watching.   The nice thing about a vice is that you will use it the rest of your life.   

As for your shop at school, turn every free minute to that shop to build yourself an entire tool chest of goodies while you have access to the machinery.   In the spirit of the forum I'd like to start the suggestions with a fly cutter set.


----------



## ShopShoe (Aug 21, 2013)

Mitch,

You will find the project rewarding and end up with something you can use from now on.

We like pictures: Can you post a link to the plans so I can see what you're building.

Thank you,

--ShopShoe


----------



## Forestgnome (Aug 21, 2013)

On the suggestion of making as many tools as you can, I would suggest anything that requires a surface grinder, like a sine plate, lapping plate, etc. Really a flycutter can be made with hand tools.


----------



## Mitchg07261995 (Aug 21, 2013)

Here is a link for what I am going to make
http://users.physics.harvard.edu/~cotreau/Large Vise Project/
I would have been able to start working today but me and two other had to dismantle a demolished lathe today. 
I have made a couple of tools so far 
Ill post some pics when I get home from class tomorrow


----------



## kvom (Aug 22, 2013)

Tools I made in class include:

1) two machinists clamps
2) vise jaw stop
3) 45 and 30-60 angle bars


----------



## Wizard69 (Aug 22, 2013)

Forestgnome said:


> On the suggestion of making as many tools as you can, I would suggest anything that requires a surface grinder, like a sine plate, lapping plate, etc. Really a flycutter can be made with hand tools.



This is a really good idea


----------



## Wizard69 (Aug 22, 2013)

Another thing that comes to mind is a 5C collet fixture for vertical use on a mill.   


Similarly a 5C dividing head or maybe a smaller one.   Large dividing heads are available but but small scale dividing heads are much harder to come by.


----------



## Wizard69 (Aug 22, 2013)

Mitchg07261995 said:


> Here is a link for what I am going to make
> http://users.physics.harvard.edu/~cotreau/Large%20Vise%20Project/
> I would have been able to start working today but me and two other had to dismantle a demolished lathe today.
> I have made a couple of tools so far
> Ill post some pics when I get home from class tomorrow



That looks like a drill press type vise.  Nothing wrong with that but you might want to look into a tool makers vise as a second vise project.


----------



## gus (Aug 22, 2013)

Would be great if I could get back the Tool Maker's Vice I made during my Trade School days. It was ground finish.
Sigh.Perhaps Father Christmas would send me prints 3'' Vise for Gus to build and keep.
Just day dreaming.


----------



## deverett (Aug 22, 2013)

Wizard69 said:


> Another thing that comes to mind is a 5C collet fixture for vertical use on a mill.
> 
> Similarly a 5C dividing head or maybe a smaller one.   Large dividing heads are available but but small scale dividing heads are much harder to come by.



While that idea has merits, you are condemning Mitch to a 5C collet system (Not meaning there is anything wrong with the 5C system).  Who knows - in due course he may decide he prefers the ER system, in which case he will have extra, possibly unnecessary, tools to get when starting to get a workshop outfit together.  

Far better to make items that will be universal in use such as some of those already suggested.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## ShopShoe (Aug 22, 2013)

Hello Gus,

There is a plan for a machinist vise in the downloads here:

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/downloads/small-machine-vise-216.html

I redrew this last year to practice CAD and 3D modeling and to suit inch measure and inch-standard stock materials. It came out well and was fun to make. Sometimes I need a smaller vise for things I try to do.

Regards,

--ShopShoe


----------



## Mitchg07261995 (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks a bunch guys for the tips on tools to make, as mentioned about the machine vise, I think I will go for that would over the vice I found plans for on harvard's website for when I actually get a mill of my own. 
I was not able to start today, but hopefully on monday. The reason I could not start today is that me and 3 other fellow students had to clear out a whole rack of 1.250'' x 24'' hot rolled steel into the recycling pile in class today. 
Thanks a bunch for the plans for the light machine vice shopshoe. I just printed them out, I think I will go and convert the dimensions over to fractions of an inch


----------



## Wizard69 (Aug 22, 2013)

deverett said:


> While that idea has merits, you are condemning Mitch to a 5C collet system (Not meaning there is anything wrong with the 5C system).



The 5C system is a gift from the gods.    Combined with a Hardinge HLV he will be transported to heaven. 


> Who knows - in due course he may decide he prefers the ER system, in which case he will have extra, possibly unnecessary, tools to get when starting to get a workshop outfit together.


Only if he switches.  If switching is even the right term, most shops us an array of collets anyways.  In any event the ER system is terrible on a lathe. 


> Far better to make items that will be universal in use such as some of those already suggested.
> 
> Dave
> The Emerald Isle


Well one thing for sure there there is plenty to choose from.  The more ideas guys add the more likely something will catch his eye.    With all the different back grounds in this forum we should have a long list of ideas for a student with access to some good tools.


----------



## Mitchg07261995 (Sep 17, 2013)

ok, sorry for taking a long time to post progress, it has taken me this long because i have been learning some cnc stuff in class and designing a part in cad. So I have only completed a few parts, there are nine in total and 4 of them are complete, 1 more is almost done. So far I have the a jaw support rod complete out of 2, threaded rod one of one, the handle, and a nut that goes onto the rod. The part that is almost done is the moveable jaw, I just need to drill the two holes for guide rods, drill another in the center and tap that 1/2-13, face down the 4th side, and get it down to the correct length
here is what i have 
threaded rod





nut




jaw guide rod




handle








how those parts fit together




moveable jaw


----------

